# Very last minute rental [Florida or Hilton Head 3/16 & 4/1]



## bogof1 (Feb 14, 2014)

Looking for something in Florida or Hilton Head Island from Sunday 16th Feb for a week( or six nights). Only need a one bedroom.
Also need same from 1st March for a week (already fixed up for the week in between)
E mail to npspencer1@aol.com or PM please


----------



## bogof1 (Feb 14, 2014)

*Wrong date*

Someone has edited the title of my post and put the wrong date. Hope it hasn't cost me getting replies. 
Could whoever altered the title please correct it


----------



## Kola (Feb 14, 2014)

bogof1 said:


> Someone has edited the title of my post and put the wrong date. Hope it hasn't cost me getting replies.
> Could whoever altered the title please correct it



In the event you decide to extend your stay and need a week Sat. March 8 -15 I can offer you a unit for two at a wonderful 5*  Westin Cape Coral, Fl 
Gulf Coast of Florida !
PM if interested.


----------

